

Mark Zuckerberg’s $2 Billion Tax Bill - tokenadult
http://blogs.wsj.com/wealth/2012/02/03/mark-zuckerbergs-2-billion-tax-bill/

======
gopi
I am confused why didn't he made an 83b election in 2005?...Was it bad tax
advice or youthful laziness or some clever strategy we don't know?

~~~
kevin_morrill
I believe you can only make an 83b election on restricted stock, not stock
option.

------
teyc
Reminds me of taxation without representation. This is why people end up
lobbying politicians directly instead. It gets more done for less. On NPR,
Jack Abrahamoff said returns of 2200% are typical.

~~~
veyron
Jack Abramoff

